# turning small wood rings



## don9of11 (Jan 10, 2009)

I have a small project that I am not set up to handle and I am looking for some advice on how to proceed. I have some small wooden rings very much like wooden washers that I need to make or have made. 

The first piece is 5/8 OD x 5/16 ID ~.08 thick. 
The second piece is 1/2 OD x 5/16 ID ~ .08 thick
(see attached)

I need them for the model ship I am building and I have checked with some online model ship forums and supply stores and these little items are not commonly sold. 

I tried my hand at using some dowel stock I got at Lowe's which turned out to be some kind of laminated wood which did not work out well and I tried some wood dowels I got from the craft store, but they turned out to be too soft. 

So, I thought I would ask here on the woodworking forum. Is there any place online that might sell wooden washers or small rings like this? Wood anyone be willing to make me some? 

Thanks for any advice.

Don


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Don,
Those are somewhat teeny, I think you need to start building bigger boats. :laughing: How many of those do you need?
Mike Hawkins


----------



## don9of11 (Jan 10, 2009)

Hi Mike,

Yeh there pretty tiny alright; I need 4 of each. :smile:

Don


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

If I were cutting some small parts like that, I would make 4 sticks of that thickness but considerably wider. I would sandwich the four thin pieces between two 3/4 inch blocks of wood and clamp all of that to a drill press table. First drill the inside hole, then using a holesaw type bit cut the outside. 

The reason I would clamp the thinner pieces between the 3/4 inch pieces would be to keep the thinner stock from being destroyed when drilling. I hope this makes sense.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

~.08 thick is about veneer thickness, right? Jiju's idea seems the easiest route. I was thinking that if you have a lathe to turn the O.D. , drill out the I.D.. Part that section off and take it to the bandsaw or chopsaw and cut your thickness. What kind of wood are you looking to use Don? It kinda depends on what tools you have available.


----------



## don9of11 (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the advice guys. I would like to use a hardwood something like oak. As far as tools, I have bench top 9 in drill press, and Grizzly hobby lathe. :smile:


----------



## dollis (Dec 28, 2008)

If you are trying to build it out of dowels try a lumber yard get some hickory or oak dowels , steam them to make them softer before bending. It would result in a rounded interior and exterior though.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I would put a piece of wood in a chuck or glue it to a faceplate. Then turn a cylinder to the outside diameter. Drill the inside diameter and then true up the face of the cylinder. Sand if necessary. Part it off with a parting tool and sand the backside. Then go on to making the next one.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
That's kinda what I was thinking. I was going to start by centering up a piece in the chuck, then drill the hole. Stick a tailcenter in the hole, turn the od, then try parting them off slightly thicker and sand by hand on a flat plate to finish them. I'm heading out to the shop in a little while, maybe I'll give it a try to see if it works.
Mike Hawkins


----------

